# Amare Stoudamire and Andre Igoudala?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Those two guys would revitalize this team and in my opinion are worth sacrificing our financial flexibility for. I think these two trades would work:

*Knicks Trade (to PHO):*
Al Harrington...F
Jordan Hill...F/C
Cuttino Mobley...SG

*Knicks Recieve:*
Amare Stoudamire...F/C
Louis Amundson...PF

*Knicks Trade (to PHI):*
Wilson Chandler...G/F
Larry Hughes...SG
Darko Milicic...C
Eddy Curry...C

*Knicks Recieve (from PHI):*
Andre Igoudala...G/F
Elton Brand/Samuel Dalembert...F/C


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Duhon
Igoudala
Gallo
Amare
Dalembert

That's enough to push you to the play-offs, but then you'll have to think about the summer.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

To me.......
u can trade any player on this for this player or that player, accept dont put PF-Lee, SF-Chandler, Combo-Nate, PF-Hill, and combo-Douglas, those 5 players are the Knicks future playoff team as soon as we FIRE Dantoni. 

Is Amare ready for the Eastern Conference? Brand sure isnt. 
Is Iggy a decent F/G? not as good as Ariza.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgot about Lee, noticed he wasn't in either trade, I guess he'd play the 3, or Dalembert would go on the bench. 

I'm not sure if Brand can't play Eastern Conference, I just think it's a case of him not being a good fit for that Philadelphia team.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Forgot about Lee, noticed he wasn't in either trade, I guess he'd play the 3, or Dalembert would go on the bench.
> 
> I'm not sure if Brand can't play Eastern Conference, I just think it's a case of him not being a good fit for that Philadelphia team.


I think the best solution would be to bring Dalembert off the bench and start Lee at the 5 spot. It gives the Knicks a two-headed monster about both big man positions offensively but would certainly have its drawbacks defensively.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> To me.......
> u can trade any player on this for this player or that player, accept dont put PF-Lee, SF-Chandler, Combo-Nate, PF-Hill, and combo-Douglas, those 5 players are the Knicks future playoff team as soon as we FIRE Dantoni.
> 
> Is Amare ready for the Eastern Conference? Brand sure isnt.
> Is Iggy a decent F/G? not as good as Ariza.


Are you kidding about Ariza being better than Iggy? Check the numbers please.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think the best solution would be to bring Dalembert off the bench and start Lee at the 5 spot. It gives the Knicks a two-headed monster about both big man positions offensively but would certainly have its drawbacks defensively.


Understatement of the century. :laugh:

Amare and Lee defensively? They'd be eaten alive.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

FX™ said:


> Understatement of the century. :laugh:
> 
> Amare and Lee defensively? They'd be eaten alive.


LOL, agreed. I still would recommend moving Dalembert to free up some cap space, while allowing those two (Lee and Amare) to show what they got.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never really watched Dalembert, is he any good on defence? Could always move Lee to the bench?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> LOL, agreed. I still would recommend moving Dalembert to free up some cap space, while allowing those two (Lee and Amare) to show what they got.


lol, the sixers can't give dalembert away even when they offer Iguodala. He's a good rebounder when motivated, will always block shots, and is still a poor defender overall.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> lol, the sixers can't give dalembert away even when they offer Iguodala. He's a good rebounder when motivated, will always block shots, and is still a poor defender overall.


I actually like what Samuel Dalembert brings defensively beyond blocking shots an awful lot. He's one of those guys that I believe can lock down guys as he did with Chris Kaman earlier this season.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Don't like it. This wouldn't work. I don't like a situation where Amare would be the main guy. I don't believe Iggy is that guy either.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Neither Amare or Iggy would need to be the main guy because they can both share that role equally.


----------

